# Entering Astaire for December!



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

He's playing with his reflection. :lol:


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

That is just too precious! Good luck!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, cute! Good luck!


----------

